# #9820 Lionel Military Set



## LRT (Jul 29, 2013)

Listed on ebay.... boxed and complete #9820 Lionel Military Train set. Made exclusively for Sears in the 60's. Very rare.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

LRT said:


> Listed on ebay.... boxed and complete #9820 Lionel Military Train set. Made exclusively for Sears in the 60's. Very rare.


$2000? 

Good luck with your sale. :smokin:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

See if this works, OK to link your item here.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/190877569161?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

The box says "An Investment in Happiness." Just think of all the happiness you ought to get for $2K, Ed!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

eljefe said:


> The box says "An Investment in Happiness." Just think of all the happiness you ought to get for $2K, Ed!


Yes, I think that is way too much happiness for me. 
For that kind of money I could buy a whole bunch of different happiness's. 

But like I said good luck with your sale, your welcome for the e-bay link placement here, don't mention it, happy to do it. :smokin:

Glad to help you dig for the gold.  The American way. :thumbsup:


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

big ed said:


> For that kind of money I could buy a whole bunch of different happiness's.


Well said!


----------



## LRT (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks Big Ed!!! 
Not a train buff so havent been back since original post but I appreciate the link and help :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

